# YIKES! Check this out!



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*NB 'vert rescues a stuck Jeep Wrangler!*
Now I was sent this pic from a friend and I don't know if it was staged or real, either way, it's amusing! heh!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: YIKES! Check this out! (JimmyD)*

and that lady is gonna come here on vortex and complain about why she discovered more leaks


----------



## 2002turboS (May 20, 2002)

*Re: YIKES! Check this out! (JimmyD)*

If this is true, that gal is an idiot....... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: YIKES! Check this out! (2002turboS)*

I am loving the dent she put in her A pillar. Gonna love trying to put up her window now.


----------



## europower_TS (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: YIKES! Check this out! (bugasm99)*

oh my lord...i really hope she thought of that, does she understand theirs tow hooks on the beetle????


----------



## M4FEUS (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: YIKES! Check this out! (JimmyD)*

We have a leader for the 2004 Short Bus award.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: YIKES! Check this out! (M4FEUS)*

Thats what the tow hook is for. Jeez what a moron. 
My insurance agent says that under many policies her car is now considered a total because she bent the safety cage. 
Oh lord Darwin was right


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: YIKES! Check this out! (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_I am loving the dent she put in her A pillar. Gonna love trying to put up her window now.








I didn't even notice that until you pointed that out. wow.


----------



## grilledpickle (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: YIKES! Check this out! (gt2437)*

go sell stupid somewhere else, shes all stocked up.


----------



## MeetleBan (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: YIKES! Check this out! (grilledpickle)*

Wow..
That is really a woman? Scary sh!t..


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

*Re: YIKES! Check this out! (bugasm99)*

Saw that bent too! Idiot of the year award for this mofo.


----------



## Phatfenders (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: YIKES! Check this out! (BruinToo)*

W.C. Fields was correct. " a sucker is born every minute ". I guess Jeep lied when they said " you can go any where in a Jeep ". Damn Bull ****..One more thing WOOF WOOF


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: YIKES! Check this out! (JimmyD)*

Top Ten off-the-top thoughts...
1.- It doesn't quite show the NBC actually _unsticking_ the Jeep, does it...?








2.- Yes, it's got to be real, looking at the dents on the A pillar...








3.- Yes it's stupid and all, but if I ever







roll my NBC, it's good to know the A pillar is as strong as VW says it is (after that kind of horrible abuse, the windshield didn't pop out or crack, even)...








4.- God, there is just no end to the number of stooopid people trodding the earth, is there...







of _all_ the possible ways to hook up a towrope on a car, she/he/it chose the _windshield_?








5.- I wonder if she got the NBC's rear wheels of the ground...








6.- Nothing I've said above is meant to imply the Jeep driver is any smarter...








7.- When I buy my private island, Boogetyland will have "slapping and sterilizing" punishments as part of its constitution for cases such as these.








8.- Now I know what the "deliver us from evil" line is all about...








9.- Let's see a Miata do _that_...








10.- What's the address for Darwin Awards nominations?


----------



## marroccop (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: YIKES! Check this out! (Boogety Boogety)*

How does someone this stupid earn enough to buy a NBC? Only in America!


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: YIKES! Check this out! (marroccop)*

maybe the jeep was pulling the NB into the snow? hehheeh *idiots*


----------



## CK98Beeetle (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: YIKES! Check this out! (NEU-BUG)*

HAHAHA! wow....................stupid. that can't go in the darwin awards, thats for people who do something so stupid they can't reproduce. Either death or something stupid to thier genitals. But yes.......... that needs to go in a stupid book somehow. Reminds me of a pic i saw with an MK2 Jetta, and so much stuff piled on the roof, all the pillars were crunching and the suspension was blown. Haha!!!!!!


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

haha thats great stuff...best not rip off her mirrors


----------



## GreenFelix00 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: YIKES! Check this out! (JimmyD)*

Dumb hoe.....








-Paul


----------



## icuravwnut2 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: YIKES! Check this out! (GreenFelix00)*

That has to be the stupidest thing I've seen on this forum!!!! Hands down.
What a complete Moron!
Good God yall!
You just don't do that......for the same reason you don't tow/pull anything tied to your neck!


----------



## SeattleChad (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: YIKES! Check this out! (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_ 
Oh lord Darwin was right
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slowbluVW (Oct 15, 2002)

I'd love to hear her explain what the hell she and whoever she was pulling out were thinking.


----------



## The Poppy Project (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (slowbluVW)*

The only dumber method possible that I could think of, is if she had tried to hold the strap in her hands while backing up....
At least she was trying to be a good Samaritan.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## timmyc (May 1, 2003)

*Re: (The Poppy Project)*

Sorry Maam' Can't fix Stupid!!!!


----------



## Beetlescott (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: (timmyc)*

egads!!!!!!!!! wouldn't do that with my New Beetle which is NOT a vert!!!!!! What was she thinking???????????????
_Quote, originally posted by *timmyc* »_Sorry Maam' Can't fix Stupid!!!!


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: YIKES! Check this out! (JimmyD)*

damn , she bent the a pillar


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: YIKES! Check this out! (silvervwbeetle)*

In any event, she has the great VW warranty that will take care of her lol


----------



## vwnut84 (Sep 24, 1999)

*Re: YIKES! Check this out! (FastAndFurious)*

Ugh, I can see the line on the Repair order now.
*W* - Cust states, when drivng at any speed, hearing excesive wind noise. Also getting water leaking in. Happened after towing Jeep. 

The W stands for warrentee. 
What a Mo....


----------



## PanzerVW (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: YIKES! Check this out! (vwnut84)*


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: YIKES! Check this out! (JETTACUSTOM)*

The only thing dumber than that is you guys believing it!!!!!
Have you never driven a 4X4 with the abilities of a jeep!!!!!!!!
All the guy has to do is put it in reverse and drive off of the snow bank.
This was staged for a photo!!!!!!
Man if she even started to pull the windshield would crack
















And yeah the only 4X4 which is as much (or more) fun than a NB is a jeep wrangler rubicon!!!!! You can almost drive those anywhere!!!

Obviously this bloke in shy town is so desperate for some 4x4 action hes climbing parking lot snow banks.


----------



## mgwerks (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: YIKES! Check this out! (eunos94)*

If it is now a total, can I buy it for a couple of hunderd $$








Certainly, if she'll tow it that way, she'll sell it to me.
Mark


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: YIKES! Check this out! (slugII)*

Sorry, SlugII, but I've driven Jeeps for years (and my sissy-in-law has a Rubicon, and I've driven it. It's a Jeep, not a hovercraft. She and my bro have stuffed it in a mudbank, and I had to yank it out with mine). The way the moron drove it up the snowbank, that puppy's buried. Look carefully at the front wheels, they can get no purchase on the snow peak.








I agree you can drive a Jeep anywhere. The trick, my friend, is driving the thing _out_.
And the bend in the a-pillar looks really real to me.







The windshield header on a NBC is strong as can be, and the fact that the mo' throwing a tow rope around it didn't pop the windshield is a testament to the engineering staff at VW.








Yes, there are a lot of desperate blokes out there. Stoopid ones, too...


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

*Re: YIKES! Check this out! (JimmyD)*

Just as stupid as these people!!!!
http://www.eden.rutgers.edu/~j...r.wmv
-BruinToo


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: YIKES! Check this out! (BruinToo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BruinToo* »_Just as stupid as these people!!!!
http://www.eden.rutgers.edu/~j...r.wmv
-BruinToo


*OMG!!! TOO FUNNY!!!!!!*
Thanks for putting up that link! It made my day.


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: YIKES! Check this out! (europower_TS)*

she's wearing a rugby jersey, probably could have used her massive calves to free it,


----------



## IMNOBUG (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: YIKES! Check this out! (JimmyD)*












_Modified by IMNOBUG at 5:11 PM 2-4-2004_


----------

